# New member w/ infotainment issues on 2017 Cruze



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DORR said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a new member to this website. I live in Austin.
> 
> I have a 2017 Cruze with infotainment system issues. I am unable to add new favorite radio stations or Sirius channels. All I can do is replace existing favorites with new ones. I found the other day that for some reason I only have 5 stations on the MyLink radio in my car, where as recently as last week there were 4 or 5 times that many. I can't find a way to add new stations instead of just replacing existing ones on the favorites list. Any help with this would be dearly appreciated!


Welcome aboard!



Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Swipe left/right (or drag up) on the display like you would a smart phone. There are multiple "pages" of stations.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DORR said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a new member to this website. I live in Austin.
> 
> I have a 2017 Cruze with infotainment system issues. I am unable to add new favorite radio stations or Sirius channels. All I can do is replace existing favorites with new ones. I found the other day that for some reason I only have 5 stations on the MyLink radio in my car, where as recently as last week there were 4 or 5 times that many. I can't find a way to add new stations instead of just replacing existing ones on the favorites list. Any help with this would be dearly appreciated!


So did you get the info you needed? Where have you been?


----------



## DORR (Aug 21, 2020)

Hello! Thanks for your responses. I was able to get the radio presets issue resolved with your good advice. Now I have a new problem. Perhaps you can direct me to the solution I need! 

Lately when I attach my phone to the system via USB cable (as usual), the dialog box comes up asking if I want to switch to Android Auto. I hit the "switch" button and sometimes it will connect as it should, but most times the box just disappears from the screen as if I didn't have the phone connected in the first place. At first this happened very intermittently but in the last few days I can't get a connection at all. Any thoughts what I might try?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

DORR said:


> Hello! Thanks for your responses. I was able to get the radio presets issue resolved with your good advice. Now I have a new problem. Perhaps you can direct me to the solution I need!
> 
> Lately when I attach my phone to the system via USB cable (as usual), the dialog box comes up asking if I want to switch to Android Auto. I hit the "switch" button and sometimes it will connect as it should, but most times the box just disappears from the screen as if I didn't have the phone connected in the first place. At first this happened very intermittently but in the last few days I can't get a connection at all. Any thoughts what I might try?


Delete the phone from your AA menu in settings on the radio and re-pair. I had to do this with my Galaxy every few weeks. Annoying because you have to be in Park and go through a lot of menus rather than just plugging it in and tapping AA as you drive away.

Try another cable as well.


----------



## DORR (Aug 21, 2020)

Thanks very much! I'll try it.


----------



## DORR (Aug 21, 2020)

Thank you very much! It worked.


----------



## DORR (Aug 21, 2020)

Thank you for your reply. Yes, I did get help.


----------

